# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  EE.UU.: dieta de las abejas afecta su resistencia a los pesticidas

## Polinizaciones

*Según un equipo de investigadores, una dieta natural versus una artificial  hace que las abejas sean significativamente más resistentes a los pesticidas. La exposición a los pesticidas provoca cambios en la expresión de los genes que son sensibles a la dieta y a la nutrición.*Mientras se están alimentando de polen de flores, las abejas melíferas están expuestas a cientos de pesticidas y también cuando los apicultores aplican productos químicos para el control de plagas, explica Christina Grozinger, profesora de Entomología y directora del Centro de Investigación de Polinizadores, de la Universidad Estatal de Pensilvania.El estudio, demuestra que la exposición a dosis no letales de al menos dos pesticidas provoca grandes cambios en la expresión de los genes implicados en la desintoxicación, la inmunidad y la nutrición. Esto es consistente con los resultados de estudios anteriores que han encontrado  que la exposición a plaguicidas compromete el sistema inmunológico de las abejas. Además, el estudio revela un fuerte vínculo, a nivel molecular, entre la nutrición, la dieta y la exposición a pesticidas.Explorando más este vínculo, los investigadores encontraron que la dieta afecta significativamente en el tiempo que pueden sobrevivir las abejas cuando se les administran dosis letales de un pesticida. Esta interacción entre la exposición a los pesticidas y la nutrición es probablemente lo que está en juego en la conclusión de este estudio en que la alimentación de las abejas con una compleja dieta de polen natural, las hace significativamente más resistentes a las dosis letales de un pesticida que darles de comer una dieta artificial más simple, explicó Daniel Schmehl, investigador postdoctoral, de la Universidad de la Florida.Para determinar el impacto de la exposición a los pesticidas en los patrones de expresión de genes en las abejas melíferas, los científicos primero las alimentaron con dos acaricidas, cumafos o fluvalinato, los dos más abundantes y frecuentemente detectados en la colmena, por un período de siete días. En el séptimo día, los investigadores extrajeron ácido ribonucleico (ARN) de las abejas, el que se coloca en un marcador fluorescente del ARN y se examinaron las diferencias en los patrones de expresión de genes, indicados por los cambios en los patrones de fluorescencia, entre las abejas tratadas con pesticidas y las abejas de control.Hemos encontrado cambios significativos en 1.118 transcripciones o trozos de ARN entre las abejas que fueron alimentadas con uno de los dos los acaricidas en comparación con el grupo de control, dijo Schmehl. Estas transcripciones están incluidas en los genes implicados en la desintoxicación, la inmunidad y la nutrición.Basándose en los resultados, el equipo realizó varios análisis posteriores destinados a comprender el impacto de los pesticidas sobre la fisiología de las abejas. Uno de estos análisis examinó la susceptibilidad de las abejas al estrés frente al pesticida después de consumir una dieta de polen o una dieta artificial, una proteína de soya o una dieta rica en proteínas. El equipo alimentó a las abejas con estas dietas dándoles simultáneamente una dosis letal del pesticida clorpirifos, un insecticida que se utiliza con frecuencia para controlar plagas en los cultivos agrícolas y que ha sido detectado en las colmenas. Luego registraron la mortalidad de  las abejas diariamente para cada uno de los grupos de tratamiento por un período de 16 días.Los investigadores descubrieron que las abejas que fueron alimentadas con una dieta a base de polen exhibieron una sensibilidad reducida al clorpirifos en comparación con las abejas que fueron alimentadas con una dieta artificial.Esta es la primera vez que queda demostrado el fuerte vínculo entre la exposición a los pesticidas y la dieta a nivel molecular y es la primera vez que han sido explorados los efectos de la dieta artificial frente a las dietas naturales en términos de resistencia a pesticidas, dijo Grozinger.La dieta y la nutrición pueden afectar la capacidad de las abejas para resistir a los pesticidas y probablemente otros factores estresantes. Sin embargo, la agricultura y la urbanización han reducido la cantidad y diversidad de plantas disponibles para las abejas, lo que probablemente las tensiona nutricionalmente y las hace más sensibles a otros factores estresantes. Si es posible descubrir una dieta y ayudar a que las flores de las plantas sean nutricionalmente óptimas para las abejas.   www.polinizaciones.comTemas similares: EE.UU.: el rol de los pesticidas aplicados a los cultivos y su toxicidad en abejas EE.UU.: alimentación afecta la expresión genética de las abejas Francia: prohibición de aplicar pesticidas durante el día para proteger a las abejas Artículo: Dieta balanceada con vitaminas A y C previene infecciones respiratorias Artículo: Perú muestra una firme resistencia frente a crisis global y seguirá creciendo

----------

